# Sharpening bandsaw mill blades



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Just curious how everyone gets there blades sharpened I usually send them to woodmizer but I was wondering if there was a cool way you do it


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not a bandsaw mill blade but....*

This is a 3 TPI 143" long bandsaw blade I sharpened with a Dremel and a round stone, 3/16" diameter:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/bandsaw-blade-sharpening-diy-10872/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vcDSPNxPW8


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm saw that on YouTube looks cool and easy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's another thread*

bikeshooter posted this:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/bandsaw-blade-sharpening-diy-10872/index2/

Well, here's the basics. Admittedly the process needs to be improved for a more consistent tooth shape but the concept works pretty well. I mounted a clip light over my left shoulder for the actual sharpening so I could see what I was doing and knelt on one knee to do the work. 

After deepening the gullet, I lightly advanced the blade to the left to shape the top of the next tooth with the side of the grinding wheel.

The three teeth underlined with chalk are what I have done so far. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I sharpen chain saw blades with a metal cutting blade on a grinder. On a bandsaw blade more than one sharpening and you would need to re-set the teeth somehow. I don't know if a saw set for a handsaw would work for a bandsaw blade or not.


----------



## triplechip (Jun 8, 2009)

This might be a little over kill but its cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9px6daWgg5E

Bill


----------

